# New sander



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Festool ers rts 400 eq. Since we already have a festool vacuum for RRP, I want to try more power sanding of trim to control dust better and maybe save time.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks nice Dean. I am to cheap to drink the festool koolaid I think.

Use a PC sander.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Didn't know Festool vacs were certified?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

We also have a couple PC sanders. I need to get one fixed (brake on the RO is shot) and get a new punch for the finish sander. If I did not have the Festool vac, I would not have the sanders either.

From what I have read in actual EPA literature, if the vac meets the HEPA %'s the EPA designates and is designed as a HEPA (no add-on), then it is good. The Festool exceeds the EPA specs. 

EPA defines a *HEPA vacuum* at 40 CFR 745.83_. _ _"HEPA vacuum _means a vacuum cleaner which has been *designed* with a high-efficiency particulate air (HEPA) filter as the last filtration stage. A HEPA filter is a filter that is capable of capturing particles of 0.3 microns with 99.97% efficiency. The vacuum cleaner must be designed so that all the air drawn into the machine is expelled through the HEPA filter with none of the air leaking past it." 



EPA does not test vacs to my knowledge or have a specific list of vacuums that qualify that you must choose from.
​


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Must not be that bad in Michigan after all huh Dean? Drops coin on the Mercedes of sanders.  that one is pretty sweet.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

I feel cheated now! I contacted Festool about the vac and asked if they met the EPA's standards, they said no. (really wanted to buy one)


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I could be wrong as well, but that was my understanding when I left the class. Of course, I am finding everyone understands stuff differently because even instructors are not agreeing on stuff. This RRP stuff is so messed up.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

NCPaint1 said:


> Must not be that bad in Michigan after all huh Dean? Drops coin on the Mercedes of sanders.  that one is pretty sweet.


I like the crisp edges on the sander. It should get really tight into corners and edges. I am hoping it will get me more respect over at CT.:jester:


----------



## PA Painter (Feb 22, 2011)

DeanV said:


> Festool ers rts 400 eq. Since we already have a festool vacuum for RRP, I want to try more power sanding of trim to control dust better and maybe save time.


Nice...I like it.


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

Looking on the website and it looks like 80 grit is the most abrasive sand paper you can get for it?

When I use orbital sanders I often use 60 and 40 grit as needed...


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Dunbar Painting said:


> Looking on the website and it looks like 80 grit is the most abrasive sand paper you can get for it?
> 
> When I use orbital sanders I often use 60 and 40 grit as needed...


For new construction interior trim, I rarely need anything finer than 150. Most of what I use is 180 or 220. This sander is more of a finesse sander anyway. Their rotex models are the workhorses for heavier duty sanding.


----------

